

Opposite of a URL shortener? - morganf

Hey all! I'm looking for a service or software that's the opposite of a URL service, the anti-bitly: given a short URL, to give us the expansion... do you know of any services like this? (Hmph, I haven't programmed in a decade - maybe this is a fun little project to try!)
======
drewbuschhorn
<http://www.unshorten.com/index.php>

------
johtso
<http://benalman.com/projects/jquery-longurl-plugin/>

... which uses the API of <http://www.longurlplease.com/>

